

Show HN: Contactually landing page resembles 37Signal's HighriseHQ landing page - nickfrost

The Contactually landing page (http://contactually.com) looks a lot like 37Signal's HighriseHQ (http://highrisehq.com) landing page. Just an observation I thought I'd share.<p>Side by side image <i></i><i></i><i></i>http://cl.ly/image/1A3u3H1e2p3B<i></i><i></i>*<p>What are your thoughts?
======
whichdan
Can't blame them for trying, and atleast it isn't a straight rip.

Highrise goes a step further and A/B tests with different people and colors.
There was a blog post a while back breaking down which designs converted the
best for them.

------
ceslami
This isn't as egregious as some other copycats in the past. 37 Signals came up
with a novel landing page concept, and we will likely continue to see
companies test derivations of it.

------
ktusznio
Looks nice. I'd add an 'x' to the upper right to hide it. I looked for it
there and it took me a bit longer to find the 'original' link.

------
akldfgj
Contactually has a creepy mannequin, though.

